# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  bb link manol01-str1der

## manol01

καλημερα παιδια δεν εχουμε πολυ καιρο που καναμε το link. Θελω λιγη βοηθεια για το πως μπορω να βλεπω το ΑΜΔΑ μεσω του link.

----------


## romias

O απέναντι δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει?
Στο winbox με τι μπαίνεις με την ip η με την mac?
Κατ αρχήν δεν είχες ορίσει dns server και δεν ειχες ενεργοποιήσει τον dhcp server.Τώρα πρέπει να είναι οκ.
Αν οχι σφύρα να το ξανα δούμε

----------


## manol01

Καλημερα romias και σε αυχαριστω για την υποδειξη τα βρισκω και τα λεμε παλι

----------

